# She's my friend, but we don't feel the same way about animal care



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

that's terrible. I just don't understand how some people think. If she feels that way, honestly, why even have them?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a tough situation to be in. Those "It's just a dog" people really get on my nerves.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> that's terrible. I just don't understand how some people think. If she feels that way, honestly, why even have them?


They "like to have a dog" in the yard and as soon as one is killed, they get another. The cats, I suppose, are there to keep rats and mice under control (they live in a rural area).
I tell her about the "travelling vet" who charges next to nothing whenever he will be in our area--even call and offer to go over together. Nope


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't understand people like that either. Sadly, I have family members who balk at putting added dollars or effort into their pets. I'm the family nut because I do. I don't mind, I wear my Nut badge with honor...though I do think I'm starting to rub off on a few. 
Maybe you'll rub off a little on your friend.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Does she realize it is required by law to have all dogs and cats vaccinated for rabies?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I couldn't be friends with someone who treated animals that way. I have friends who aren't as dog crazy as I am but they aren't neglectful or abusive.
JMO.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Unfortunately, I am far too judgmental and wouldn't be able to bite my tongue with that "friend". Sometimes, it's the cultural norm for an area, but I still don't buy it. If you take on an animal, whether in your home or in your yard (right there, I'd be pitching a fit), you are responsible for getting vet care, providing shelter and decent food, and then there's that's anthropomorphic thing of providing love/companionship/quality of life/whatever you want to call it. Does your friend not hear you or is it a local culture that's acceptable?


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry.  We have a neighbor that is like that. They let their 4 year old lab run all over town. Drives me (and the neighborhood) NUTS. He's going to get hit by a car or something someday. He always comes over to our house (because he's friends with M2) and I will leash him and walk him back home, but they just put him in their backyard and wait for him to jump the fence again. (Which he easily can do. It's like a 4 foot fence.)

ANYWAY. Once I was telling her about the great pet insurance rates I was getting, and she pretty much laughed in my face about it. She said if anything ever happened to Storm she would just have him put down instead of putting any money into him. She said it's not worth it. 

She has two kids. She's my age. She said that spending money on an "animal" is pointless... I asked if she would get insurance for her two little ones. She snorted indignantly and said, "OF COURSE!" 

Well, my dogs are MY children. I can't have REAL babies. Ugh. People make me sick sometimes.  We spend so much money on the dogs... treats... toys... room decorations... But you know what? Spending money on them makes me SO HAPPY. Seeing them go nuts over a new toy. I love it.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I definitely can relate. I can't get over the number of people that don't have their cats vaccinated because "they're indoor cats." Last time I checked, Rabies was the LAW. You'll get a big-fat fine if caught, and you're putting yourself and your pets at risk. I grew up with pets being a part of the family. I just don't understand people like your friend. There are plenty of people like her in my area. It makes me crazy!!!!


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> I don't understand people like that either. Sadly, I have family members who balk at putting added dollars or effort into their pets. I'm the family nut because I do. I don't mind, I wear my Nut badge with honor...though I do think I'm starting to rub off on a few.
> Maybe you'll rub off a little on your friend.


Paula, we are the family nuts too and darn proud of it!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That is awful!

Cats cannot live on dog food btw! They need taurine or they will die. What an *******!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I personally would not be friends who is that thoughtless and immoral IMO. Of course that doesn't change the suffering of animals of ppl like that, but at least I don't feel like I'm condoning that kind of behavior. I don't see how at the very least you don't say something about it over and over. She's a coworker, not a family member.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't cross those boundaries with a co-worker. We don't have to live with them, but we do have to work with them. Sometimes, it's not that much different.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I would report them for not having rabies shots- even if they were my family


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Consider making an anonymous call to animal control. Unlicensed dogs, and pets without rabies vaccines will earn a large fine, or, a request to relinquish possession. Maybe it'd be the wakeup call your friend needs... Or, maybe it'd be enough for her to simply say it's not worth having the animals - good either way...


----------



## hoop4321 (Jul 27, 2009)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I'm sorry.  We have a neighbor that is like that. They let their 4 year old lab run all over town. Drives me (and the neighborhood) NUTS. He's going to get hit by a car or something someday. He always comes over to our house (because he's friends with M2) and I will leash him and walk him back home, but they just put him in their backyard and wait for him to jump the fence again. (Which he easily can do. It's like a 4 foot fence.)
> 
> ANYWAY. Once I was telling her about the great pet insurance rates I was getting, and she pretty much laughed in my face about it. She said if anything ever happened to Storm she would just have him put down instead of putting any money into him. She said it's not worth it.
> 
> ...


From someone who has an amazing "real" kid, I want you to know that the love that you feel for your dogs is just as real as the love some people feel for their kids. If some people can't except that, than they are the nutters. There was a dear Abby article years ago about a woman who fed her cats caviar, and wanted a snappy comeback to her children who said she was wasting their inheritance on the cats. Abby said for her to tell them that SHE gets more love, affection and attention from her cats than she does them, and if they didn't straighten up, the cats would get "their inheritance". It makes me smile to know there are other animals as loved as ours.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, an anonymous call doesn't do much of anything in SC, and rarely sends someone out, or at least in my experience it doesn't. If they do go out, they tell you you have to get the rabies in X number of days, and then nothing is done as far as follow up.

It's good to at least give it a shot... hopefully they'll go out and require the owner to get some basic vet care. I know some people like that too, and it drives me nuts. I grew up with one friend whose family had tons of animals, but they didn't do much as far as spaying and neutering their barn cats... they literally had 78 cats at one point.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have a "real" baby too, and while he comes first if it comes down to it, I cannot imagine not doing everything for my dogs. I love and adore and pamper them ALL! And spending money on them ALL makes me so happy too!


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Jo Ellen said:


> I don't cross those boundaries with a co-worker. We don't have to live with them, but we do have to work with them. Sometimes, it's not that much different.


 
I'd use the opportunity that I work with them to educate them over and over again. I would rather work with someone who doesn't like me because I'm letting them know that pets deserve better treatment than work with someone who does that who is nice to me because I'm just one more person enabling her by not saying anything.

I realize other people would handle this situation differently and honestly, I would not understand someone who could see that and not do/say something that may have a positive impact on those animals. There is no great enough reason in my mind to turn away when they are feet from you looking you right in the eye.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

Sadly I have a friend just like that. I'm constantly sniping at her to let her dog out of her kennel for more than 5 hours a day. She says it's not in there that much, but I am pretty sure she's lying. She also said if anything happens to her dog, she will just have her dad shoot it because she won't pay for surgeries, etc. The worst part is, she won't even pay to get it humanely euthanized. She thinks I'm nuts because I'm feeding Murphy California Naturals. Her poor dog gets some Ol' Roy crap. She says "It's a dog, not a baby." Ugh, it bugs me and we can't even have a single conversation without me b*tching at her. Sorry for hijacking your thread.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

*sigh* I really don't understand why these kind of people can have pets... ''It's just a dog!'' ''I won't spend my money for the vet''... Then what are you doing with a pet?! The poor thing is gonna live miserably all of its life...


----------

